# Replacing transmission in 2007 X3



## dopple (Mar 30, 2005)

Car has 155k miles and reverse has gone out in the car. I dont suspect it will be an easy fix and I am preparing to spend about 2 or 3k dollars and 1k more for labor to put in a used transmission that I will be getting a warranty on.

Any feedback about the pros and cons of this move would be appreciated.

Despite an occasional burning plastic odor the car puts out sometimes it is running well. I just put on new control arms and a radiator so I dont want to sell it for salvage ($700).

Thanks Members.


----------



## OnlyGerman (Oct 16, 2011)

If you love it, no problem in spending in the $ to fix it. I would see how much a BMW reman transmission is and compare it to a used one.


----------



## dopple (Mar 30, 2005)

OnlyGerman said:


> If you love it, no problem in spending in the $ to fix it. I would see how much a BMW reman transmission is and compare it to a used one.


Thanks, where do you find remanufactured transmissions, if you would please.


----------



## Gregory_tolson (Oct 4, 2019)

dopple said:


> Thanks, where do you find remanufactured transmissions, if you would please.





https://reman-transmission.com/transmissions/bmw/x3/2007/automatic-3.0l


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Make sure you are comfortable with the diffrences between Used, Remanufacturered and Rebuilt....

I prefer a true reman, from a real, trusted remanufacturer...or jsut have a ZF specialist rebuild mine.


----------



## dopple (Mar 30, 2005)

ard said:


> Make sure you are comfortable with the diffrences between Used, Remanufacturered and Rebuilt....
> 
> I prefer a true reman, from a real, trusted remanufacturer...or jsut have a ZF specialist rebuild mine.


Thanks for the link. I found a place in Omaha called certified and they have one for 4500 with a 3yr 100,000 mile warranty. I need to see if the warranty is parts only like the guy in the link you send me. (Thanks). With a warranty issue on a tranny most of your cost would be in labor I would think.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Buy a reman


----------



## OnlyGerman (Oct 16, 2011)

ard said:


> Make sure you are comfortable with the diffrences between Used, Remanufacturered and Rebuilt....
> 
> I prefer a true reman, from a real, trusted remanufacturer...or jsut have a ZF specialist rebuild mine.


I agree with this. OP, maybe check with dealer to get their pricing as well.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

dopple said:


> Thanks for the link. I found a place in Omaha called certified and they have one for 4500 with a 3yr 100,000 mile warranty. I need to see if the warranty is parts only like the guy in the link you send me. (Thanks). With a warranty issue on a tranny most of your cost would be in labor I would think.


That is utterly CRAZY.

You can buy a BMW reman- so basically brand new- for ~ $4900 at getbmwparts.com. (Dotn get all twisted up around shipping- call the local BMW dealer, ask if they will match the price if you buy local. They are still making money. And isnt there an online BMW parts store in Omaha Nebraska?!?? Anyone know? Huskers? Yeah...BMWpartsdirect.com in lincoln, $5k)

part number is 24-00-7-566-255

But....on a car that is 13 years old, Id buy a used one for 1500. Keep shopping, dont 'call places'. 4500 is nuts


----------



## robinasu (Aug 15, 2011)

Check out / google the transmission solenoids. Maybe the reverse solenoid went out, unless there is obvious mechanical damage / sounds. Fixing up the solenoids and mechatronic unit seals isn't hard and is a pretty common issue. If you don't wrench on cars probably better to just throw money at a new(ish) transmission.


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

You should use either ISTA or INPA to check the solenoids. You can do that without opening the transmission. Should also pull the codes. If you are lucky, maybe it is something simple.


----------



## dopple (Mar 30, 2005)

smokeyyy said:


> You should use either ISTA or INPA to check the solenoids. You can do that without opening the transmission. Should also pull the codes. If you are lucky, maybe it is something simple.


So I would think most decent transmission shops should have this software right. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## dopple (Mar 30, 2005)

ard said:


> That is utterly CRAZY.
> 
> You can buy a BMW reman- so basically brand new- for ~ $4900 at getbmwparts.com. (Dotn get all twisted up around shipping- call the local BMW dealer, ask if they will match the price if you buy local. They are still making money. And isnt there an online BMW parts store in Omaha Nebraska?!?? Anyone know? Huskers? Yeah...BMWpartsdirect.com in lincoln, $5k)
> 
> ...


You say 4500 is nuts then tell me about one that is 4900, I dont follow. Why do say dont call places? How else do I find a remanufactured tranny. Thanks for the feedback though. Just a little confused here.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

dopple said:


> You say 4500 is nuts then tell me about one that is 4900, I dont follow. Why do say dont call places? How else do I find a remanufactured tranny. Thanks for the feedback though. Just a little confused here.


your 4500 one is USED!

Versus new at 4900,

Duh

(Both are nuts, but if you are going to spend 7x the cars value, dont just piss it away.- spend 10% more for a 'new' trans)



In terms of how to shop....

You look online, find out prices...see what used are going for, fine out what remanned cost from BMW and from other rebuilders. Look around, find shops that work on your trans...ask what software they have, for example. Dont assume because 'they are decent' they prolly have the software. ASK THEM!!!! Simply put, YOU need to become a better, more informed customer. I will add that you want to find a shop that is a ZF expert. NOT a 'bmw' expert. They dont care what it goes in; YOU want an expert on the trans. ZFs are used in many many cars and trucks, a shop that knows them would be a PERFECT place to take the car to and ask them what they think now, maybe it isnt a tranny that is needed?

(If you think a used tranny is only worth 400 less that a perfect, BMW remanned, then I have a bridge for you.)

Unless you arm yourself with info, you will just call shops and telegraph your ignorance to them. They in turn will quote you 4500 plust 1000, which is grossly overpriced. But, they are smart- they read the fear in your voice and toss in the warranty.... You wont find 'people that reman trannies' at local shops. You will find guys that CAN BUY REMANNED and sell them to you. (ie I would be shocked if the BMW reman facility - where all BMW ZF trannies are remanned in the usa- is located in Omaha...) you MIGHT find guys that can toss in a rebuild kit, and a great shop might be worth doing this- but no all are equal

IMO you should FIRST understand the costs/values involved- BEFORE you start talking to local shops. Thats jsut me though. Some people just call 3 places and go with one of them, figuring they've done as much as they could and hoping for the best.


----------



## dopple (Mar 30, 2005)

ard said:


> your 4500 one is USED!
> 
> Versus new at 4900,
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information and the time it took to type it here. I may have not said it right but the $4500 tranny I spoke of was reman.


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

dopple said:


> So I would think most decent transmission shops should have this software right. Thanks for the reply.


These are BMW specific tools. I would say an indie that specializes in BMW would have them.

There is a saying if you go and see a surgeon, he/she will recommend an operation. I think it is the same for transmission shops.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

dopple said:


> Thank you very much for the information and the time it took to type it here. I may have not said it right but the $4500 tranny I spoke of was reman.


Re-reading the thread, I missed that distinction... given the multiple links, so my bad.

You need to ask this shop what they consider a 're-manufacturerd' transmission. When you buy a BMW reman, that has gone back throrugh a certified ZF process where each and every componentb is evaluated to meet new specs. Anything is off, they can grab a new part or a part that meets spec. You get a new trans from old parts plus a ton of new.

On the other hand... a shop that rebuilds trannies- will simply get a rebuild kit, apply it to one trans. If there are parts that are iffy, they usually shrug and say "it's last 2 years. Maybe". They dont have the same depth of factory tools nor resources.

If I was spending the $$ for a reman it would be BMW only. Or more accurately, ZF only.

If I wanted to save money, id find a local place that does a ton of ZF work, see what they charge for a rebuild. It has GOT to be less than 5500.

Finally, I am not convinced you need a new trans. You need to get it into a ZF expert, let them diagnose this....

GL

Report back!


----------



## dopple (Mar 30, 2005)

ard said:


> Re-reading the thread, I missed that distinction... given the multiple links, so my bad.
> 
> You need to ask this shop what they consider a 're-manufacturerd' transmission. When you buy a BMW reman, that has gone back throrugh a certified ZF process where each and every componentb is evaluated to meet new specs. Anything is off, they can grab a new part or a part that meets spec. You get a new trans from old parts plus a ton of new.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, it really helps. I will have a report on your desk Monday morning. LOL


ard said:


> Re-reading the thread, I missed that distinction... given the multiple links, so my bad.
> 
> You need to ask this shop what they consider a 're-manufacturerd' transmission. When you buy a BMW reman, that has gone back throrugh a certified ZF process where each and every componentb is evaluated to meet new specs. Anything is off, they can grab a new part or a part that meets spec. You get a new trans from old parts plus a ton of new.
> 
> ...


I just got off the phone with BMW and their reman ZF runs $7500. I have a tranny shop looking at the car now and I dont know how to tell if they are ZF pros or not, I suppose they will say they are pros. Before I get too far ahead of myself I will see what the shop says, it may not be as bad as I think. I suppose with a car with 158K miles on it, mostly city, there could always be an expensive repair right around the corner. I did see the same car on craiglist with over 200,000 miles on it. I just put control arms and a new radiator on the car though so I hate to sell it for scrap. I know its my decision but the viewpoint of good people like yourself are always helpful. Take care.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

You spoke to a company that is licensed to represent BMW and they can sell BMW parts and BMW cars and THEY want $7500 for a bmw reman.

Other BMW dealers will sell it for far less, I gave you a few examples. 4900, 5100. The EXACT same "BMW reman" item.

Indeed, BMWpartsdirect in Lincoln, NE* is a BMW dealer*. less than an hour down the road from Omaha.


But yeah, see what the tranny folks say.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I will add...you are prolly thinking 'wait, how can it be that when I call the price is 7500, but ard found one for $5000? How can the market have a 2500 spread?!?

It isnt a 'free' market. Information is imperfect, buyer are constrained. You are muddling yiur way through this, and the 'system' knows it does not need to use rational pricing. People might pay 7500. They really dont care if they lose THAT sale. They arent sitting on the tranny at the dealership, they will only order it if you bite. many owners dont knwo about internet prices. They dont know how to turn that into a strategy for a tranny. And many just call around to shops, ask for prices and warranties.

crazy huh?


----------

